# Tantric Sex



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

This has probably been discussed in this section before, but I was wondering how many of you have tried Tantric sex.

My wife and I have always had an incredible sex life. We are both quite over-sexed. We decided a few years ago to try Tantric sex. We tried and tried, based upon reading all we could, but couldn't perfect it. We decided to see a sex councilor to see if we could progress further. She was fantastic, and fixed all our problems with attaining Tantric sex. I can tell you that it's ALL IT'S CRACKED UP TO BE. And more.

Anybody else tried it?


----------



## HappyandInLove (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds very cool. Do you have any reading resources you would recommend as a starting point?


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

HappyandInLove said:


> Sounds very cool. Do you have any reading resources you would recommend as a starting point?


For a starter,

Tantra Sex


----------

